# Panic Attack!



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Here I am, typing away at my computer, when I happen to look up and see Ranger's reflection in the hallway mirror. He's in my (empty) co-worker's office and he's walking funny. Not funny "ha, ha" but funny "something isn't normal". Head down, walking super slow, and very carefully - one paw in front of the other...

I call him to me and he looks at me without lifting his head up and then continues on his sloooow walk past me and towards the back door. Immediately I panic, thinking there's something wrong because it's so not like him to not come to me, let alone walk like this! I jump up, run over to him and he still won't lift up his head. As I'm checking him, I'm thinking "oh my god, is it a side effect of switching him to raw too suddenly? Did he hurt himself playing with Blue?" Everything is going around in my head. As I'm looking at him, I realize he's drooling copious amounts of drool. It's falling out of his mouth like a faucet has been turned on. I try to open his mouth and THIS is what I find:


He had hidden the WHOLE muffin wrapper in his mouth! There wasn't a single edge of it hanging out! It was like those clown cars when the clowns keep coming out of it - I kept pulling a bigger and bigger piece of muffin wrapper! No wonder he was drooling,


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

HAHA! And not even a tear or rip! How do they do that??

Silly Ranger, you always crack me up... though it sounds like you gave your mom quite a scare...!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody did that to me this week too. Only his "find" was a bird that he snuck inside and was chomping under the kitchen table. BLLEEEECCCCHHHHH!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

hahaha..he was trying to make a break for it with the muffin wrapper!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

My Dexy did that once on a morning walk with my whole family. We passed a church and he snagged a sweet roll, from where we do not know, and hid the whole thing in his mouth for about five to ten minutes until we noticed he was acting funny. He was storing it until he had peace to eat it.


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

Skillful Ranger!! Around here, the head down, slow walk, not coming when called almost always means that Jesse is hiding something. This is confirmed by asking "what have you got", to which she tries to avoid having me catch her to fish whatever it is out of her mouth. Generally it's socks, but also any scraps of paper, plastic, paper, etc. that she's lucky enough to find. Now that it's happened to you once, I bet your reaction will be different next time!! (i.e no panic, just "what have you got?")


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL. Sounds like he was trying to sneak away without getting busted. 
It's always funny how they act when they know they're doing something they shouldn't be doing, or have something that they know they shouldn't have. 

Now stop scaring your mom, Ranger.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Silly boy...But: he had the wrapper, did he get the muffin too?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmour is an absolute master at this. He's gotten so good, it gives him away when he does it LOL

He will bring a rock in and sit right down in front of me with no fear because he's so good at it.

I'll hear "crunch crunch crunch" and by the time I move a little to look at him, he's got his nose rested on his paw and his eye's closed LOL.

Crunch crunch crunch, I look and same thing.

The way I catch him is to look, sit back then right back forward again. He's not ready for that and I catch him LOL


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahaha, sounds like this is common!! It caught me completely off guard because he usually does one of two things when he has a prize. He either brings it to me right away for something better (the downside of teaching the "trade-up" game) or prances off with his tail up like a flag, like he did when he stole a tiny little toy from the pet store a few months ago. I only noticed because I saw a tiny little hint of yellow peeking out from under a black flew...further investigation revealed a little rat-dog sized toy duck that he'd pilfered from a bin as I was paying...

Now I know - head down, careful walking is his new "I have something I shouldn't" sign. Silly dogs!


----------

